# clé usb extra lente



## yengstro (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

voilà, je viens d'acheter une nouvelle clé usb (les 2 dernieres m ont laché apres 4 ans de bons et loyaux sercices)
'ai opté donc pour une clé avec une bonne capacité : 32Go, usb 2 bien sur (j ai pas d usb 3, donc c etait pas utile) de marque Maxell
http://mfb.maxell.eu/fr/products/maxell-usb-venture-usb-2gb-venture-36.aspx
seulement, j ai trouvé qu'elle était extremement lente... eviron 45 min pour me copier 17go...
5 bonne minutes pour copier 750Mo... je n'ai jamais été habitué a ça.

j'ai donc pris un peu de temps, et j'ai formaté la clé, afin de la passé en NTFS

bah la... 17 go il me met : un peu plus d'une heure depuis déja 5 min ou il n'a copié que 970mo...


qu'est ce que je peux faire :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2012)

yengstro a dit:


> qu'est ce que je peux faire :hein:



Changer de clé, une clé "lente", ça ne s'accélère pas, c'est une question matérielle, pas logicielle. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai trois clés : 2 Go gratuite, et 8 Go de marque et 16 Go "no name" achetées, la 2 Go est la seule assez rapide pour me permettre de regarder un Divx depuis mon lecteur de DVD de salon (muni d'une prise USB en façade), les deux autres sont trop lentes (la 8 Go EMTEC encore plus que la "no name").


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2012)

J'ai fait le même constat... certaines clés USB sont d'une lenteur affligeante! 

Par exemple j'avais acheté une clé 8 Go HP pour me faire une clé d'install de MountainLion avec l'utilitaire de Guillaume Gete (Lion Disk Maker).





Il a fallu près de 4 heures pour créer la clé d'install....




J'ai ensuite acheté une clé LaCie (de 8 Go toujours). 





Cette fois l'utilitaire m'a créé a clé d'install de MountainLion en 1/4 d'heure environ


Du coup j'ai fait des tests comparatifs de copies de fichiers sur ces 2 clés.... la clé HP a fini à la poubelle


----------



## yengstro (9 Septembre 2012)

ok... je pensais qu'y avait un souci, du genre mauvais formatage, probleme config ou je ne sais quoi...

donc j'ai acheter une clé qui va pas me servir des masses... super j'avais 25&#8364; en trop....



et sinon, comment puis je savoir si une clé usb est rapide ou non? j'en veux une qui puisse me permettre de transferer 2/3 go rapidement . pas en une heure... :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2012)

yengstro a dit:


> et sinon, comment puis je savoir si une clé usb est rapide ou non?



Ben en fait, tout le problème est là, j'ai beau éplucher les mentions sur les packagings, aucune info sur la vitesse de transfert, et tu ne peux même pas dire "je vais éviter tel ou tel fabricant", parce qu'ils en font tous des raisonnablement rapides *ET* des super lentes !


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Septembre 2012)

Pour info , eviter également ce modele ( cruzer blade ), d'une lenteur effroyable &#8230;


----------



## yengstro (12 Septembre 2012)

bon, et sinon qui a une cle usb 32go rapide a me conseiller ? ( et accessoirement raisonnable)

pas d utilité a l usb 3 particulierement


----------



## difqonapple (13 Septembre 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Pour info , eviter également ce modele ( cruzer blade ), d'une lenteur effroyable



C'est dommage pour toi. J'ai une identique en 8go. Et elle est pas si lente je trouve...+-3min pour 1go ça va quoi...


----------



## sebaurel (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai une clés de 8go qui fonctionnait très bien.
Depuis un plantage, elle est devenu extra-lente, 1h pour copier un fichier unique de 2,5Go !!! :mouais:

J'ai essayé de l'effacer, la reformater, etc. rien à faire elle reste toujours à la même vitesse. 

Si vous avez d'autre suggestions. Merci.


----------



## storme (18 Décembre 2012)

J'en ai bien une, mais elle est radical : poubelle 

Le formatage se passe t-il bien sans indications d'erreur, est-il lent à se faire ?


----------



## macabee (22 Décembre 2012)

qualité filtre ( air connu ) ?


----------



## martineko (8 Juillet 2013)

Bjr,

J'ai eu le problème avec cette clé. Elle a mis 24 heures à copier 8200 fichiers (20  Go). Je viens de la reconfigurer en créant deux partitions une grosse de 26 Go en HFS+, 6Go en MS DOS. Je viens de relancer la copie du même paquet de fichiers, elle me promet de la faire en 58 minutes.

Dans d'autres échanges, il semble que le fait de créer plusieurs partitions améliorent les affaires. Je confirme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2013)

macabee a dit:


> qualité filtre ( air connu ) ?



Nan, pour avoir la qualité filtre, c'est plus cher, ça coûte un "W" en plus ! 



Tiens, j'ai deux clés USB plutôt lentes (une _*EM*TEC_ et une "no-name") plutôt lentes (très lentes, même), je vais essayer le coup du partitionnement, je vous dirais ce que ça donne !

EDIT je viens de faire un test rapide avec ma EMTEC (8 Go) : copier dessus, depuis le bureau, trois dossiers, soit en tout 224 éléments pour 1,04 Go sur une seule partition(Mac OS étendu journalisé) : environ 6 mn.

Je partitionne (deux de 4 Go, toujours HFS+ journalisé) : copie des trois mêmes dossiers sur la première partition : 10 mn environ. Copie des trois mêmes dossiers sur la seconde partition : 6 mn environ. Je réessaierais plus tard avec l'autre (plus grosse, 16 Go), mais pour celle ci, ça ne me parait pas concluant !


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir

 je me greffe ici car j'ai le même soucis apparemment victime de clé lente 
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...es-ecriture-differentes-cles-usb-1248753.html


A l'heure actuelle avez vous une clé à me conseille ? Une sandisk usb3 extrême 
http://www.pixmania.fr/cle-usb/sand...0/21806444-a.html?ectrans=1#srcid=515&merch=1 par exemple ?


----------

